# I had my Boy Shot powdered coated



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Powder coating is amazing technology. A friend of mine asked if I would be interested in having my slingshot powder coated. I just got it back today, looks excellent. Just thought I would share a photo of how it turned out.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol must have used vanishing powder Lol, I forgot the D### picture. This getting old is also entertaining.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, that looks sharp!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

That does look very nice.

I've wondered about taking the aluminum boy shot or micro ranger or the g10 tubemaster sniper and putting scales, etc. on.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks good.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hmmmm nice 
Cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Great idea !


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Tag that looks great,how does it feel in your hand is it slippery or is it grippy


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Very smooth, has the feel of G10 finish. I've never asked my friend how many variations of powder coating they do. I know their place is big enough to powder coat dump truck beds.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks cool....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The powder coating did not make the slingshot slick.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice, I really like 'em when they're powder coated. I don't think it's just me, but when I hold bare aluminum for to long I can sometimes taste it on my tongue... powder coating stops that.


----------

